# Récupérer mes mails d'Entourage 2008



## cmix (26 Septembre 2008)

J'ai changé sur mon macbookpro mon disque dur en raison d'un manque de place et j'ai pris soin de sauvegarder celui-ci complètement sur un disque externe. 

Au moment où je réinstalle Office 2008 et récupère mes fichiers textes sur mon nouveau DD, je m'aperçois que j'ai omis "d'exporter" mes messages et mon mon carnet d'adresse dans l'ancien Entourage. 

Comment récupérer mes données malgré tout ? Est-ce possible ? j'ai pensé créer un nouvel utilisateur et copier mes anciens fichiers dans la partie qui lui est réservée mais est-ce faisable, quels fichiers copier, existe-t-il d'autres solutions ?  

Merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## Flibust007 (26 Septembre 2008)

Alors, tu as - dans ta sauvegarde - dans documents ==> Données utilisateur Microsoft ==> un répertoire "identité principale " qui contient tout.


----------



## cmix (26 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour la rapidité de la réponse, je vais m'y plonger dès que possible... en espérant que tout fonctionnera !!!


----------



## Flibust007 (26 Septembre 2008)

Il est bien entendu que tu copies le répertoire " identité principale " de ta sauvegarde se trouvant sur le disque externe vers l'endroit où se trouve actuellement le répertoire "identité principale" vide sur le disque de ton ordi.
Tu relances entourage après et tout est récupéré.


----------



## Aliboron (26 Septembre 2008)

Ne pas oublier de faire les mises à jour d'Office aussi : une version non mise à jour (12.0) ne pourra pas ouvrir une base de données provenant d'une version à jour (12.1.2). Gag classique...


----------



## cmix (28 Septembre 2008)

La manip est faite, tout a parfaitement fonctionné, merci encore !!! Bravo à l'inventeur des forums !!!


----------



## kikounette971 (13 Novembre 2008)

Flibust007 a dit:


> Il est bien entendu que tu copies le répertoire " identité principale " de ta sauvegarde se trouvant sur le disque externe vers l'endroit où se trouve actuellement le répertoire "identité principale" vide sur le disque de ton ordi.
> Tu relances entourage après et tout est récupéré.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bonsoir,

Je suis nouvelle sur ce forum et j'ai le même soucis de récupération de mes mails sur Entourage!
J'ai beau copier l'identité principale de mon compte avant ré-initialisation et le coller dans le nouveau répertoire "identité principale" après initialisation quand je ré-ouvre Entourage rien ne se passe, je me retrouve avec mes derniers mails reçu après l'initialisation... est-ce que je saute une étape? Je suis vraiment dégoûtée... 3 ans et de mi de correspondance foutu en l'air.

Si vous êtes en mesure de m'aider j'en serais très soulagée. 
Merci à vous pour tous ces bons conseils que des novices comme moi apprécient particulièrement!


----------



## Aliboron (13 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !!!



kikounette971 a dit:


> j'ai le même soucis de récupération de mes mails sur Entourage !


Est-ce que tu peux néanmoins donner quelques précisions qui nous permettront de mieux "visualiser" la situation exacte. En particulier, nous préciser de quelle version d'Entourage il s'agit, si les mises à jour ont été faites. Et aussi décrire très précisément ce que tu fais, comment tu procèdes, étape par étape.

Comme ta description ne semble pas très claire, on va tout de même re-préciser un peu les choses : toutes les données d'Entourage sont dans un dossier nommé (par défaut) "Identité principale" et qu'on trouve dans ~/Documents/Données utilisateurs Microsoft/Utilisateurs Office 2004 (où la tilde ~ représente le dossier utilisateur, la "petite maison").

Il te faut donc copier le dossier "Identité principale" de ton ancienne installation au même emplacement dans la nouvelle installation, autrement dit à la place de celle qui s'est créée (et pas à l'intérieur de celle-ci comme ta description peut le laisser penser). Rien ne t'empêche (bien au contraire) de donner à ce dossier de ton ancienne identité un nom bien caractéristique (genre "ma vraie identité") et la mettre "à côté" de l'autre, la nouvelle qui ne contient pas grand chose. Ensuite, une fois Entourage lancé, tu peux aller par le menu "Entourage" > "Basculer vers une identité..." chercher l'identité qui te convient.

Pour finir, une fois les choses maîtrisées, il t'est possible, depuis l'identité nouvelle qui ne contient pas grand chose, de faire glisser tes messages reçus "après l'initialisation" vers le bureau. Ensuite, tu bascules vers ta "vraie identité" et tu peux faire glisser les messages depuis le bureau vers les dossiers où tu veux qu'ils soient rangés et voilà !!!

Bon, si ça ne te suffit pas comme explications pour t'en sortir, essaye de donner un maximum de précisions, en détaillant bien les étapes et en décrivant à partir d'où ça ne va plus comme tu voudrais (ou croirais).


Note du modo : Et pense aussi, la prochaine fois que tu ouvriras un topic, à regarder en tête de forum s'il n'y a pas une annonce "à lire avant de poster", ça évitera du travail au modo


----------



## kikounette971 (14 Novembre 2008)

Il est vrai que je n'ai pas été très précise. J'ai un Imac G5 PPC sous Tiger 10.4.11.
J'ai, il y a quelques jours initialisé mon mac, car n'ayant jamais fait aucun entretien, il apparaissait faiblare. J'ai donc tout sauvegardé sur mon DD Ext, dont cette fameuse "identité principale" dans le répertoire donné ci dessus, car je m'étais renseigner à ce sujet avant de tout squouizé. J'ai donc réinstaller Tiger et toutes les applications. A ce propos, j'avais jusqu'à l'initialisation le pack office 2004. Après l'initialisation j'ai changé de version, j'ai donc installé le pack office 2008 (est ce que le problème viendrait de là?). J'ai donc copier "l'identité principale" de mon DD ext (entourage 2004) et l'ai collé à la place de la nouvelle "identité principale" (entourage 2008) dans mes documents etc. Et visiblement ça n'a pas fonctionné, j'ai même perdu mes derniers mails, ceux reçu depuis l'initialisation!
J'ai donc vérifier que mon ancienne "identité principale" n'était pas "vierge" et elle pèse 1.89Go, j'ai donc pensé qu'il y avait des données... mes données (3 ans et demi de correspondance) . J'avoue que je ne comprends pas, je dois faire un faux pas mais lequel? J'ai pleins de données importantes à récupérer!
J'ai essayé de basculer vers une autre identité mais rien n'y fait!

J'ai abandonné un moment hier soir parce que je voulais pas explosé mon mac contre le mur... 

Je réessayerais ce soir tranquillement après avoir re-partionné mon disque parce que je suis dans ma période: "il y a un milliers de choses que j'ignore sur les possibilités de mon mac"... j'ai donc tenté la partition de mon DD et je n'ai pas suffisamment laisser de place pour le système et toutes les applications obligatoirement installées sur cet emplacement  c'est vous dires si je suis nulle! 

Je ne désespère pas, en attendant si vous avez trouvé "LA" solution, je veux bien des explications... Merci bcp Bernard pour cette réponse super rapide!


----------



## Aliboron (14 Novembre 2008)

Concernant l'identité, d'après ce que tu décris, ce qu'il te faut c'est *importer* (menu "Fichier") ton ancienne identité principale. Normalement, il a dû te le proposer au premier lancement, mais bon, ce n'est pas très important.

_Pour ce qui est du partitionnement de disque dur, tu fais comme tu veux mais, en gros, on peut considérer que c'est inutile (sauf cas bien particulier de travail sur de la gravure ou autres gros fichiers). Et tu as d'ailleurs déjà pu en mesurer les limites. C'était mon avis..._


----------



## kikounette971 (14 Novembre 2008)

J'ai essayer d'importer le fichier (a plusieurs reprises) ... ça n'a pas fonctionné non plus!

Je ré-essayerais tranquillement dans les jours qui viennent... je vais me calmer un peu avant 

Pour ce qui est de partitionner, je l'ai fait pensant qu'il serait bcp plus simple d'installer Léopard dans les semaines, voire les mois à venir (tout le monde n'en dit pas que du bien)
Ca m'aurait ainsi éviter de me donner autant de boulot que cette fois-ci. Les données étant installées sur l'autre partition... reste plus qu'à trouvé une appli qui puisse me permettre de partionner mon disque sans l'initialisé! 

Quoiqu'il en soit merci de ton aide!


----------



## Aliboron (14 Novembre 2008)

kikounette971 a dit:


> J'ai essayer d'importer le fichier (a plusieurs reprises) ... ça n'a pas fonctionné non plus !


Mais encore ? Que se passe-t-il exactement ? As-tu vérifié que tu avais bien les droits d'utilisateur sur ce dossier (et les fichiers qu'il contient ? 

Lorsque tu vas dans "Fichier" > "Importer..." > "Information.... d'une version antérieure" > "Entourage 2004", est-ce que tu as bien ton identité précédente dans la liste ? 

Sinon, si tu cliques sur "Parcourir..." et que tu sélectionnes le dossier "Identité principale" (attention à bien sélectionner le *dossier*, pas le fichier "Base de données" qu'il contient - et qui reste grisé, évidemment) que se passe-t-il ?


----------



## kikounette971 (16 Novembre 2008)

Aliboron a dit:


> Mais encore ? Que se passe-t-il exactement ? As-tu vérifié que tu avais bien les droits d'utilisateur sur ce dossier (et les fichiers qu'il contient ?
> 
> Lorsque tu vas dans "Fichier" > "Importer..." > "Information.... d'une version antérieure" > "Entourage 2004", est-ce que tu as bien ton identité précédente dans la liste ?
> 
> Sinon, si tu cliques sur "Parcourir..." et que tu sélectionnes le dossier "Identité principale" (attention à bien sélectionner le *dossier*, pas le fichier "Base de données" qu'il contient - et qui reste grisé, évidemment) que se passe-t-il ?



Si j'ai les droits d'utilisateur et sur les fichiers? Ben je ne me suis pas posé la question... c'est mon compte perso! Quand je vais dans importer...> "Information... version antérieure>"entourage 2004" au jour d'aujourd'hui j'ai: " les informations provenant d'Entourage 2004 sont enregistrées dans une nouvelles identités entourage 2008"

J'ai en effet essayer de copier l'ancienne identité dans le répertoire actuel, j'ai également essayé de basculer d'identité et quand je choisis d'ouvrir l'identité 2004, entourage est vide, pas de mails, pas de contacts...NADA!

Je vais essayer avec parcourir et voir ce que ça donne!

Merci Bernard... quelle bonheur d'avoir les connaissances de tiers personnes qui donnent de leur temps pour faciliter la tâche aux autres!


----------



## kikounette971 (16 Novembre 2008)

Ah j'oublais... il me propose de fusionner les deux identités! 
Je vais donc essayer cette formule avec un peu d'aide...


----------



## kikounette971 (17 Novembre 2008)

Aliboron a dit:


> Mais encore ? Que se passe-t-il exactement ? As-tu vérifié que tu avais bien les droits d'utilisateur sur ce dossier (et les fichiers qu'il contient ?
> 
> Lorsque tu vas dans "Fichier" > "Importer..." > "Information.... d'une version antérieure" > "Entourage 2004", est-ce que tu as bien ton identité précédente dans la liste ?
> 
> Sinon, si tu cliques sur "Parcourir..." et que tu sélectionnes le dossier "Identité principale" (attention à bien sélectionner le *dossier*, pas le fichier "Base de données" qu'il contient - et qui reste grisé, évidemment) que se passe-t-il ?




Je crois que j'ai trouvé d'ou vient le problème...
A force de copier des identités dans mon nouveau répertoire ( car a chaque fois il me demande de reconstruire ma base de donnée) j'avais plusieurs identités principales.
J'ai donc fait un tri pour y voir plus clair!

Aujourd'hui je n'en ai plus que deux, la nouvelle, et celle d'entourage 2004 (je suppose puisque c'est la plus lourde)

Il se trouve que lorsque je j'essaye de basculer vers une autre identité
et que je clique sur Identité principale entourage 2004 (car il me propose 2004 & 2008) il me met le message suivant: "Entourage ne peut pas accéder à vos données. pour tenter de résoudre ce problème, lancez une reconstruction de votre base de donnée"

Je lance donc l'utilitaire de la base de donnée, et là il ne me propose que "l'identité principale 2008" celle de 2004 n'apparaît pas! Pourtant cette identité apparaît dans la liste de choix des identités et est placer dans le répertoire: Documents...> données microsoft..>identité office 2008 tout comme l'identité principale entourage 2008.

Est ce que ma situation paraît plus clair et que puis-je faire?

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## Aliboron (17 Novembre 2008)

kikounette971 a dit:


> Je lance donc l'utilitaire de la base de donnée, et là il ne me propose que "l'identité principale 2008" celle de 2004 n'apparaît pas !


... et c'est parfaitement normal, l'utilitaire de Entourage 2008 sait traiter les identités Entourage 2008.

Pour ce qui concerne ton identité Entourage 2004, il te faut l'importer (via "Fichier" > "Importer...") car il faut une transposition (c'est aussi pour cette même raison qu'Entourage 2004 ne peut pas ouvrir une base de données 2008).

Que se passe-t-il exactement lorsque tu essayes d'importer ? Et à partir de quel moment les choses ne se passent-elles pas comme tu penses qu'elles le devraient ?


----------



## kikounette971 (17 Novembre 2008)

Mais j'ai quand même envie de crier: "alléluia"!!!!

Bon je me lance et vais être ridicule mais bon j'assume...

Un ami m'avait installer le Pack office soit disant 2004... il s'avère que c'était le 2001!
J'ai jamais vraiment chercher à en savoir plus... j'avoue 

Donc têtu j'ai en vain essayé d'importer mon "identité principale" en cochant : Version antérieure...> entourage 2004

En désespoir de cause, j'ai suivi tous tes conseils à la lettre (mainte et mainte fois) et voyant qu'il ne trouvait pas de fichiers entourage 2004 j'ai coché d'autres versions: Entourage x > entourage 2001 et le miracle eu lieu mes mails ont réapparus!

Merci beaucoup Bernard, je suis soulagée à un point!

Je suis quand même désolé de t'avoir pris de ton temps pour une bêtise pareille... ce qui me console c'est qu'elle servira peut-être à d'autres... en tout cas à mon tour si je peut donner un coup de main sur ce forum je le ferais volontiers (on peut toujours y croire) 

Je voudrais juste remercier HAKIM pour m'avoir installer une version 2001 soit disant 2004!


----------



## Aliboron (18 Novembre 2008)

kikounette971 a dit:


> Je suis quand même désolé de t'avoir pris de ton temps pour une bêtise pareille... ce qui me console c'est qu'elle servira peut-être à d'autres...


De rien, de rien, quand on débute (ou quand on n'est pas trop chevronné) on n'a pas forcément idée de la façon dont les choses se passent, et c'est justement à ça que servent les forums 

Et tu verras, c'est à force d'avoir des soucis et de les surmonter qu'on finit par apprendre (et même à avoir des conseils à donner aux autres)...


----------

